# Post the dogs.



## hazcapjax

I take many photos of my furry ones. Post photos of your favorites!


----------



## dalewood




----------



## dalewood




----------



## caged




----------



## mrsmacdeezy

I'll play!!:mrgreen:

This is Kujo!



My handsome boxer by Photography by LaLa, on Flickr


And Jasmyn!



Meet Jasmyn! by Photography by LaLa, on Flickr


----------



## inov8ter




----------



## kundalini




----------



## mrsmacdeezy

Haha, Kundalini that 2nd pic cracks me up!! So cute


----------



## hazcapjax

love all the pics! It's incredible how photos of a dog can show such emotion!


----------



## Mustlovedragons

Just about my favorite subject:


----------



## hazcapjax

number three is adorable. 
also, number four and five are perfectly timed! :thumbup:


----------



## scubabear6

Buddy Bear


----------



## Mustlovedragons

hazcapjax said:


> number three is adorable.
> also, number four and five are perfectly timed! :thumbup:


 
Thanks for the post of yours, too. I have to say, of all things photography, pet photography is my truest passion.


----------



## zoogirlbc

Mustlovedragons your photos are inspiring! I am a wannabe pet photographer and I love your style! Here are a few of my guys.


----------



## jackiejay

wow this made me smile and some made me laugh great pics


----------



## bjstevens

baby at the back seat!


----------



## dcmoody23

Man! I didn't see this post and made another with a more funny picture of this chocolate lab.  Ohh well. I like this one too.


----------



## Greasy

Heres my [15yo] puppy.
















(She was actually that close to my lens... I was snapping away and she got curious and decided to investigate)


----------



## kundalini

A few from the shelter that I volunteered at. Puppies first.


----------



## mrpink

my Vizsula.



DSC_1833-2 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr






p!nK


----------



## YoMoe




----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## bigboi3

me and my wife's dogs.

Maltese (teacup)  KODIE










NEMO our 20lb long nose Pomeranian











and SKAI our mixed Maltese/Terrier


----------



## ajkramer87

Here is morpheus. My Lab/Collie mix.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My Sadie.


----------



## kundalini

More shelter dogs..........


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Awwww, there are some heartbreakers in there K.    So hard to see.  All of our pets are adopted and *awesome*.


----------



## photospherix

Great pic, I need to get the puppy out in the leaves.


----------



## jlw210

Hi I'm new to this forum and I saw this thread.  I love my puppy and my boyfriend's puppy.  They both are Shihpoo's.  Mine is Chance (black n white, 1 yr) and my boyfriend's is Charger (tan, 4 mos).  I'm also new at taking pictures so I realize they are not the greatest.


----------



## emagana02

Love all these dog pics..here are some of my dogs.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Edwin I LOVE that 4th one down.  What a face!  More please....


----------



## brianfm




----------



## Rekd

Here's Gordon, my 3 year old lab...






Yeah, I'm starting to see a pattern with this one...






And after he's done digging he friggin' way to China...






He does clean up pretty good...






And now for the baby picture... this is Snicker, the neighbor's dog. To this day Gordon thinks Snicker is the bigger dog.


----------



## jlw210

I know I already posted but I just couldn't resist this picture. It was actually taken with my boyfriend's cell phone but it's still cute as can be! We just took this tonight cause it's soo cold outside while we were sitting on the porch.


----------



## Frequency

All images are very good where as only some are humorous;i liked all of them, especially those which are humorous and those which are well timed:thumbup:


----------



## snaps.

My Labradoodle


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My friends pup, Rusty.


----------



## Capeesh




----------



## RavenSkyfire

I love taking pictures of my dog!! Here some of the ones that I have gotten of Rocko. He is an 18 month old Boxer.


























I could post pictures of him for days!!!

Manda in Kent, WA


----------



## SomeAssemblyReq

Snoopy


----------



## N E Williams

This is our dog, Ollie that passed away sadly a couple of months ago now, I took this photo quite awhile before he got ill  and I showed my parents the photo after he had died and they liked it so much that it's now on a small canvas on our kitchen wall.


----------



## kundalini

My friends dog, Mojo, like to chase the ball. In fact, he's completely obsessed.


----------



## ayeelkay

My two wonderful doggies!


----------



## bazooka

Here's my Lucy cooperating for a photo shoot in exchange for a milk bone.


----------



## Kimber

This is Whiskey. She is an 8 year old Shepherd, lab, huskey that I rescued at 4 years old. When I moved back into the city after staying with my parents for a little under a year, they decided they wanted her....who can say no to a home in the country with people home all day. Wouldn't be fair to make her a city dog.
















And here is my boyfriends parent's husky, Tripper (pic taken with a cell phone)


----------



## sheltiefan

Our little lad:


----------



## minpingurl1

Here's a picture of Sadie. 9 months old in the picture.


----------



## gsgary

Some from the weekend 

1





2





3


----------



## ajkramer87

Some new ones of morpheus. Christmas pictures. 






Wife decided he had to have this hat and that he had to wear it for a picture. It didnt last long.


----------



## mrshaleyberg

gsgary said:


> Some from the weekend
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3





Love how these turned out. Did you use flash?


----------



## gsgary

mrshaleyberg said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some from the weekend
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how these turned out. Did you use flash?
Click to expand...


Yes i used a 580EX


----------



## gsgary

Another one from today


----------



## Overread

Gary - out of interest for your outdoors shots with the flash were you just using the head bare or using a diffusion setup like a softbox or umbrella?


----------



## emac82

Here's my 5-year old Shihtzu, Rosco..These were taking a few years ago...


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> Gary - out of interest for your outdoors shots with the flash were you just using the head bare or using a diffusion setup like a softbox or umbrella?



Head bare pointing at Archie, i would have been in manual shot 2 was F9 1/30
ISO 200 70mm


----------



## Nautifish

This is my Neighbors little one.....Caught this quick shot of him last weekend....I can't beleive how quickly he is growing.


----------



## Jay30

My dog Lucy!!


----------



## gsgary

Jay30 said:


> My dog Lucy!!




She can't be that lucky i mean Lucy she's hurt his foot


----------



## gsgary

2 more of Archie


----------



## Jay30

gsgary said:


> Jay30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Lucy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't be that lucky i mean Lucy she's hurt his foot
Click to expand...

 

That shot was taken just after the vet did some test on a Mast.
She wasn't happy!


----------



## gsgary

1 from an hour ago


----------



## Over Exposed

A couple of our kids.....


----------



## ajkramer87

Santa came early and brought me an Umbrella and light stand.


----------



## point-&-shoot

dex by kyle.emley, on Flickr


----------



## Over Exposed

P&S, number 2 is really great. The eyes are very sharp and the lighting is nice. I realize it wasn't a planned shot and not at all delivering C&C, but had it been captured with a better background it would be outstanding imho.


----------



## BoltAction

My girl.


----------



## minpingurl1

Here's my Sadie.


----------



## vinithbraj

Great pictures, awesome pets! 
I love pets, I think they are good for one's soul. Always leaves me recharged after spending time with them. 

Awesome you guys  :thumbup:


----------



## cshaw118

This was one of my 1st pics I took with my new Nikon D3100 a few days ago.
This is my 1 1/2 year old white Boxer named Casper.


----------



## myko5

My Lab Rio:


----------



## pdq5oh

Terma


----------



## skieur

This is an airedale who loves to run on frozen lakes.

skieur


----------



## Viridian_Vixen

so many cute dogs in this thread! I will have to dig up some that I took at the kennel I worked at! 
Maybe I can add that to the list of reasons as to why we need a dog! I am dying for one, the boy, not so much...


----------



## rbraden

Some great lookin' best friends in this thread.  Also some stellar shots!  Can't believe I just now found this thread.  
My boy, London...


----------



## minpingurl1

Here's Sadie. Turned the pic to b&w and HDR'd it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's it in color.


----------



## safeshot

resting


----------



## safeshot




----------



## funkenjaeger

The training harness wasn't exactly conducive to great photos, but she was still very much a puppy at the time...


----------



## gsgary

Archies first go at agility


----------



## BradSut26




----------



## PhillyPhoton

my brother in law's Doggy













and here is one that I already posted from the same day


----------



## sixdaemonbag

Ice Cream? Please?


----------



## jizwood125

:thumbup:So funny!


----------



## kundalini

Monty


----------



## rhino123

Hoping to be fed more... (after her big dinner).







Still waiting for more food.







Finally giving in to her demand and toss her a piece of bread.






After food, contented look and a wink.


----------



## rhino123

Sad looking dog.


----------



## ASA1

Our pup Cooper at eight weeks.







At 12 weeks.






And one year.


----------



## Kyna

Oh my I love all the dogs   Except the poor sad looking dog


----------



## rhino123

Kyna said:


> Oh my I love all the dogs  Except the poor sad looking dog


 
Yeah. I hope to whip that fella who chain up the dog.


----------



## ggfoto

they are nice,which one is yours


----------



## ggfoto

at 77#.the dog has 2 different color eyes...amazing.... it is what it looks like ,or sickness


----------



## K8-90

I want to steal all of your dogs... They're so gorgeous!


----------



## Namibia




----------



## sixdaemonbag

ggfoto said:


> at 77#.the dog has 2 different color eyes...amazing.... it is what it looks like ,or sickness



It's known as dichromatic eyes. Really common in huskies and husky mixes. Other breeds, not sure.


----------



## o hey tyler

Cleo, my Greyhound:


----------



## rhino123

Tat is one beauty you have there!


----------



## safeshot

ggfoto said:


> at 77#.the dog has 2 different color eyes...amazing.... it is what it looks like ,or sickness


 She was born that way, I never really knew why but I guess what sixdaemonbag said sounds good to me  

here is a quick snapshot of our other dog, she has both eyes :thumbup:


----------



## safeshot

Here is another shot, just wish it wouldnt have been through the fence. We rescued Bella, she was way under weight and abused, the owner had threatened to shoot her, thankfully he agreed to let me and my wife take her


----------



## sixdaemonbag

she's gorgeous.


----------



## safeshot

sixdaemonbag said:


> she's gorgeous.


 thanks , she is a good dog, even though she looks kinda intmidating in that pic


----------



## wlbphoto




----------



## MonicaBH

Zellie, my golden retriever:





Zellie & Clyde, my rottweiler:





Clyde, my heart... my pride & joy, although this is definitely not the best picture of him:





StiXxX:





Natty, who despises cameras:


----------



## wlbphoto




----------



## rudawydra

Aww.. love the puppies..


----------



## rudawydra

Here is  mine


----------



## loopy

Great thread! Here are my girls...

Freya




Lexi 




Lucy (Passed away last spring, 14 years old. )


----------



## mishele

This is Reggie!!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

Brutus:


----------



## Tashyd

Wow this thread combines my two passions: photography and dogs.  I have really enjoyed seeing everyones pictures 
Here's my two 

This is Marley:





And this is Skagit:





Marley + Skagit = Best buds


----------



## punch

nice!

here's mine:


----------



## bells

Raider, 2 yrs




Rayne, 1.5 yrs


----------



## FoggyLens

So meny cute fur babies!!!! Mishele I love Reggie to cute! Had to share mine.. : ) 


Vudu.. 







Rusty...






We have a shar pei as well but she runs when ever she see's the camera.. lol..


----------



## Fleacz

here is a shot a took a while, hope u enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## jake337

Old gal CLaire






d90
nikon 35mm 1.8g
1/400
f1.8
Iso200
sb600 bounced​


----------



## ajkramer87

Here are a few more of morpheus. He recently got shaved.


----------



## enisd

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25408014@N04/5573141123/sizes/l/in/photostream/




this is Yumo&#351;. she is 17 yearsold.


----------



## Liam123

mrsmacdeezy said:


> I'll play!!:mrgreen:
> 
> This is Kujo!
> 
> 
> 
> My handsome boxer by Photography by LaLa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> And Jasmyn!
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Jasmyn! by Photography by LaLa, on Flickr


 
I have been dreaming about owning one (boxer).  Your Boxer looks very sweet!  Is the other one a Lab?  I have a yellow one! :thumbup:


----------



## ions

Crazy Rig, AKA Kimi the German Shepherd by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Kimi Running in the Snow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Kimi Portrait, German Shepherd Dog by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Kimi's 5th Birthday! German Shepherd Dog by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bitteraspects

doing what he does best


----------



## Over Exposed

Please excuse the xpost as this was once before posted in another forum here on TPF, however I felt it was worth sharing on this thread. 

IN DOG WE TRUST!


----------



## gsgary

The happy couple, my dog on right daughters on left


----------



## wlbphoto

dog next door


----------



## SilverEF88

Bruiser


----------



## Czar

Czar,


----------



## SilverEF88

Love the pitties.


----------



## ions

Faith, a Rhodesian Ridgeback Puppy in Kensington Market, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mindfloodz

My APBT, Gage
















My Samoyed Ecko:


----------



## fooby

My Grandad's dog, Juna and my Aunt's dog, Kira.







​


----------



## Stradawhovious

the Wife's dog, Susie.


----------



## Kbmartie

This is my Midnight, best friends since birth.


----------



## RobDingwall

As they say, "Let sleeping dogs lie" - taken on the street in Ioannina, Greece.....


----------



## gsgary

Experimental shot


----------



## ions

An older one of Kimi, her birthday last summer.




Kimi's 5th Birthday! German Shepherd Dog by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ghache

Here are my bozos!


----------



## jake337

My good friends pug


----------



## analog.universe

My friend's dachshunds:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Those are both great AU.  :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini

Finally......


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

lol, I like how the cat is like "Oh, I see.  This must be a "dog" thing."


----------



## Tigertail

/hijacks thread

Since my kitten is 1203981093821 times cuter than any dog will ever be (and since there is no Post your cat thread) I decided I'd post a couple of Fyral.


----------



## kundalini

Tigertail said:


> /hijacks thread
> 
> Since my kitten is 1203981093821 times cuter than any dog will ever be (and since there is no Post your cat thread) I decided I'd post a couple of Fyral.


The search function is a wonderful thing.  Starting your own theme thread is not prohibited either.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...tty-kitty-domesticated-cats-kittens-only.html


----------



## invncblsonic143

My kids : )

Bailey :





Dakota :






Aurora :






And shila :


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My Sadie watchin' the sun go down.


----------



## StringThing

#1 Aspen, goofball is his game.






#2 Kyra, the new addition.


----------



## MWC2

My two boys:


----------



## The Empress

Our dog that became my dad's dog when we move to Japan.....Riley


----------



## gsgary

My Lakeland making himself at home


----------



## sab4279

He is my little man, Prozak.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

lol, thats a great name for a mellow dog.


----------



## Tony S

For those of you sweltering in the hot weather my lab in the snow.. hope it helps you cool off.






...


----------



## johnh2005

I am sorry but none of these pups is as cute as my little terror was when she was a baby!  And yeah we caught her running around like that on her own.  Little B17ch has been chewing everything under the sun since then!  :lmao:


----------



## Dark5ide




----------



## JohnnyBlack

It's Zoey




Zoey Rest by JoneeBlack, on Flickr


----------



## RAD_Ryan

Camy Badger...the wifes dog!


----------



## Stevepwns

I took this for my friend before he had to have her put down.  She was old and her hips were giving out.  I knew this dog since she was a pup. 




Jasmine-0181 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ghostrider

here ya go.


----------



## ghostrider

These are re-posts from "just for fun"  please forgive my re posting.. 
After finding this section, I thought this is were they should be..


----------



## bc_steve

This is my dog Maya... well her full name is Princess Maya Wolfenstein.  She is a bit over a year.  Her dad is German Shepherd mix and her mom is a husky/wolf.




Maya by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Maya loves gross things by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Face to Face by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Maya loves sand dunes by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------

